# BTCC @ Thruxton



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

A few pictures from a Very Wet Thruxton...Had a play with some..

#1









#2









#3









#4


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Like those alot Chris


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

1 & 3 for me :thumb:, the other two look a little too over processed


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

no 4 for me, just because I still have MG in my heart


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Great pics - were you there ? I watched on ITV 4, Sheddon was on fire !!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Niiice, big lens and sharp with it. Very high shutter speeds, too, no? 

- Bret


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Great photos.

Can't wait to see them at croft.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Love the processing on these, right up my street.


----------



## Jay2 (Apr 22, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Not keen on HDR appearance - overkill, too static looking aswell IMHO - some may like that tho...


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I like the fact that the "static" is broken by the movement of water, it's clear for me. I agree on the processing, but then I'm very boring by many standards 

- Bret


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> I like the fact that the "static" is broken by the movement of water, it's clear for me. I agree on the processing, but then I'm very boring by many standards
> 
> - Bret


wouldn't call it boring, would call it more respect for camera technique using slower shutter and panning, rather than static 'snap' shots with shadow/highlight set to a billion

no. 4 is probably a really nice shot underneath without the hdr/watercolour effects

drew


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I like them.

We see a million and 1 panned images, pin sharp and with the right amount of blur from Photographers.

These turned a dull and dreary day into something a bit different. for that reason, number 4 is my favourite.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

just to compare same photo un-edited..


----------

